# Anyone have experience with this machine or company?



## KeystoneChuck (Jul 31, 2013)

I am looking into purchasing a 2642 Pilot Pro Cnc by PDJ Inc. I love the pics and specs. on the machine but am having a heck of a time getting customer service by them. I understand I am not a "customer" that I have not bought the machine yet but I still feel they should answer email. Has anyone dealt with this company or machine. Please give me the good and bad. I truley want to buy this machine but I am hesitant on the service I'm not getting. There is one girl in the office and I think she is overwhelmed so maybe she keeps dropping the ball. If thats the case I'd hate to move on and miss out on what looks to me to be a great machine. Or maybe its not please let me know.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Charles,

Sounds like you have done your research and found that they don't even want to return your emails and try to get you to buy their machine. 

If you send them money to buy one of the machines I am sure they will acknowledge that they received your money and put it in the bank, then send you a machine.

Okay! Now you have the new machine and have a problem with it, you email them, they already have your money, why should they bother returning your email? 

I could not find any reviews for their machines only videos that were produced by them!

I think I would look around for another machine!


----------



## KeystoneChuck (Jul 31, 2013)

Any suggestions on a machine and please don't say Shark around $5000 or less? I do mainly V Carve in hard & soft wood. My next two machines on the list were the Digital Wood Carver & the Velox vr3625-x. Any thoughts?


----------



## KeystoneChuck (Jul 31, 2013)

MEBCWD said:


> Charles,
> 
> Sounds like you have done your research and found that they don't even want to return your emails and try to get you to buy their machine.
> 
> ...


Any other recomendations in the $5000 or less range? Please no Shark.


----------



## KeystoneChuck (Jul 31, 2013)

Update on PDJ Inc. I have been contacted by the owner. We are going to speak on the telephone Monday. I am hoping for a good conversation on the machine and the build process. I will keep you posted for anyone that cares.


----------



## PDJ - Pilot Pro CNC (Aug 10, 2013)

*I apologize for any miscommunication*

Hi Everyone,

This is Phil from PDJ. I do the technical support and I would like to respond to this post and share some facts with you.

First, Suzy is a great associate; she works very hard and is very knowledgeable about CNCs. She is very responsive to customer’s inquiries and concerned with their satisfaction. She deals with 100s of emails a month and helps in the shop on top of that.

We are here to help everyone succeed with CNCing. I have looked into the email situation and I have found that Suzy has responded to all emails in a courteous and timely manner. In the case of this post I have noted the emails from KeystoneChuck and found the same courteous and timely responses.

e.g. incoming email dates - 7/31, 8/1, 8/1, 8/1, 8/3, 8/5, 8/7, 8/9, 8/9
Response dates – 8/2, 8/5, 8/7, 8/9, 8/9, 8/9

The longest gap between responses is 2 days. This is a normal delay. This is because of the large number of email requests for information, not to mention all the machines that need to be built, packed, and shipped.

Second, we are very busy here due to the fact our design out preforms machines costing much more because we use only the best components. Our prices are low because we pass our savings on to our customers. We are more interested in empowering people to create using the latest technology than taking your money.

Our support is free and we spend as much time with customers as they require, often spending hours on the phone getting them up to speed on how to use a PC, CAD software, CAM software, setting up and running the machine, projects, etc.

I hope you will take the time to view our testimonial page and see the great projects Pilot Pro users are creating-

Thank you for your time,
Phil


----------



## KeystoneChuck (Jul 31, 2013)

Going to be speaking to the owner of PDJ today. Hopefully my concerns will be answered. I will update later.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I agree wholeheartedly with Mike! If you can't get info/help _before_ you buy, rotsa ruck afterwards...
Other members here have in the past commented on bend-over-backwards service from some suppliers and manufacturers; _those are the folks that deserve your business_!


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Oh! And please let the offending company know exactly why you're taking a pass on _their_ product.


----------



## KeystoneChuck (Jul 31, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a good machine/company with these criterias, would like it to be Made In USA; I know not all the parts will be but at least I want the majority staying here with us. Not like the Shark that is ASSEMBLED In The USA, besides I don't want to get roped into the complaint dept. with that machine which they have an abundence of. I am trying to purchase machine, router, software (VCarve Pro/Mach 3) all for around $5700 or less. I was looking very hard at the Digital Wood Carver. I like the owner and the response time I received with him but I am hesitant on the axises being controlled by a 3/8" belt vs screws. Might be good, I don't know. I really like the machine itself at PDJ Inc. and have yet to speak over phone with him (wanted to wait till end of his day to have his undivided attention) but his response to me with texting was very prompt.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Legacy CNC Woodworking - Explorer


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

No customer service? Go look somewhere else.


----------



## PDJ - Pilot Pro CNC (Aug 10, 2013)

We have emailed him for a week please read our response. Then this post comes up. It is only fair that the readers of this thread get the facts!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Phil responded promptly and both he and Chuck had a bunch of messages stuck in the moderation que. I have been away from the forums and just got back on today; sorry guys. I think it is time to make some changes in the moderation team.


----------



## PDJ - Pilot Pro CNC (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks Mike. Not being able to post was very frustrating. It was very stressful not being able to share the facts with the readers here. We have always treated him well and answered all his questions.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

bump....


----------



## PDJ - Pilot Pro CNC (Aug 10, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

This is Phil from PDJ. I do the technical support and I would like to respond to this post and share some facts with you.

First, Suzy is a great associate; she works very hard and is very knowledgeable about CNCs. She is very responsive to customer’s inquiries and concerned with their satisfaction. She deals with 100s of emails a month and helps in the shop on top of that.

We are here to help everyone succeed with CNCing. I have looked into the email situation and I have found that Suzy has responded to all emails in a courteous and timely manner. In the case of this post I have noted the emails from KeystoneChuck and found the same courteous and timely responses.

e.g. incoming email dates - 7/31, 8/1, 8/1, 8/1, 8/3, 8/5, 8/7, 8/9, 8/9
Response dates – 8/2, 8/5, 8/7, 8/9, 8/9, 8/9

The longest gap between responses is 2 days. This is a normal delay. This is because of the large number of email requests for information, not to mention all the machines that need to be built, packed, and shipped.

Second, we are very busy here due to the fact our design out preforms machines costing much more because we use only the best components. Our prices are low because we pass our savings on to our customers. We are more interested in empowering people to create using the latest technology than taking your money.

Our support is free and we spend as much time with customers as they require, often spending hours on the phone getting them up to speed on how to use a PC, CAD software, CAM software, setting up and running the machine, projects, etc.

I hope you will take the time to view our testimonial page and see the great projects Pilot Pro users are creating-

Thank you for your time,
Phil


----------



## Cncmaster174 (Jun 25, 2016)

*The Best CNC I have used, hands down!*

When I went looking for a machine I checked them all out thoroughly. I found that most of the machines violate many basic machine design principles. A good machine is very hard to find, but I need to find one that was both quality and well-priced.

I even went to a Rockler store to see the Shark CNC. I drove an hour to get there. Boy! WHAT A JOKE!!! The first thing I did was grab hold of the Z axis and shook it. It shook all over the place. Then I noticed it is made of plastic. This would never work for the jobs I need to get done. This is a toy. I feel for the lame that don’t know what makes a good machine. I don’t know how Rockler can sell garage like a shark. This one belongs at Toys R US.

Anyway, it turns out that the best choice for a quality low cost machine is the Pilot Pro CNC router. I got the Pilot Pro 4250 CNC. What a great machine and the list of options are endless, lasers, extruders, plasma, water jet, etc. With this machine I can now move my business forward. This machine saves me hours with inlays. The precision is incredible, when I make puzzle pieces everything fits perfect. 

And talk about customer service! Amazing. I don't know what happened to you Chuck, but they have always been very good to me. I have spent many hours on the phone learning how to work the software, CAD, CAM, Mach3, Etc. Got many tips too. A great resource! 

For the Big Boys I recommend getting a Pilot Pro CNC Router. You really need to check em out before you waste your money on toys. pdjinc.com


----------



## Duael (Sep 3, 2018)

Hello,
I'm new here, and I wish provide you with my very recent experience purchasing a Pilot Pro 1220.

I purchased a 1220 5 axis w/ water cooled spindle last week. ( I purchased it in May 25, got it last week, Aug 27 )

I drove down from Seattle in May because the communication via email was less than adequate.
I felt that if I could talk to Phil face to face we could work it out in 30 minutes, and we did, I thought.
He told me 4 week to delivery when I was there.
He told me it would be 4 to 6 after I put money down.
6 became 11.
I paid for him to assemble it, while I would pick it up myself.
We scheduled a pickup, I drove down only to find that he had cancelled for another customer, but he didnt get confirmation from me, he just assumed I got it.
When I arrived he asked, "Who are you".
It didnt really matter as it turns out, the PVC table was not attached, one motor was not attached, he had the wrong 4th axis, and the 5th was mounted in the wrong orientation.
I reinforced the fact that I had sent photos in email of one of his machines with the orientation I was asking for and the type of 4th axis, and his reply was that Suzy got the emails screwed up.
I drove home (3.5 hrs one way).
11 became 13.
We scheduled another pickup.
I drove down and the machine was mostly ready.
He had not installed limit switches and he said they had not arrived, so he would send them.
He told me specifically that other purchaser's had gotten frustrated with his machines and that the only real problem was that "They" waited too long to contact him for help.
He said he would email me a Mach3 Profile and instructional docs. (His instruction DVD is old and lacks current information)

After I returned home, I found a bag of limit switches. When I asked him he said that his new employee put them in there without telling him.
When I ask him for documentation on installing the limit switches, he says its on his Home Page: PDJINC.com.
His HomePage is an old school style of Information Chaos. There is one paragraph about Home and Limit switches with two links.
One link to a photo of switches and on link to a video of them in use. So I ask again.
This time he replys "Yes from the Homepage download limit and home switches dot PDF"
Am I supposed to guess? Is this a puzzle? Why cant you just type out a correct link?I tried several possibilities before I just got frustrated and email him AGAIN!
His reply, "there is no link. Type it into your browser pdj inc.com/limits and home switches.pdj" (yes, that is how he typed it. The letters inc.com/limits became a working link to Inc.com)
(Also, notice that Limits now has an s in it)
I had of course tried that already, with and without spaces, with dashes and underscores. 404 errors all the way.

It's now been a week and I have gotten nothing in email from Phil.
He said on Friday that he would "Get Office Time" to send them and he didnt, so that mean I loose three days to a holiday weekend.
I realize that there is a bit of a grey area when it comes to purchasing a DIY type of cnc machine and who is responsible for what.
However, I think its clear to everyone that proper identification of parts by the builder is necessary for the buyer to do their assembly.
These are the wires that I got from PDJ. They come from the stepper motors and they need to attach to the appropriate drivers in the "driver box".
The drivers are clearly marked X, Y, Y1, Z, A, & B.
The wires are less so.
I got two wires marked B (one has two B's)
I got one wire with both X and Y.
I got one with monkey scribbles.
When I asked Phil for clarification, he just said that his new employee had marked them for "Length"? WTF???

I tried to buy a tool, so far I have bought a project.

PDJ has a 15day return policy and I will gladly return this next week if he doesn't stop wasting my time.


----------



## Duael (Sep 3, 2018)

I'd like to follow up with my experience.

After speaking to Phil and expressing my concerns, he totally stepped up and made it all right.
After getting the information I needed, and with Phil's help, I had everything connected in two days.
I could have probably done it in half a day if I was an electrician. Its that easy.

As I need to learn Mach3, (I was using LinuxCNC on the PocketNC previously) I have yet to cut anything, but I will be doing that soon.

I can certainly say that the machine is well built, I am pleased with my purchase and looking forward to doing more of the silly things I like to do.
Like cutting laminated metal and wood.


----------



## Duael (Sep 3, 2018)

*Advertising content on page*

I have asked for my previous post to be taken down twice over the last two days, I have added a reply to my post that is not showing up.

What really sux, is the advertising content on this forum. The pages jump around so much you cant read anything for the first minute you are on the page.
Constant re-scrolling just to maintain your position on the page makes it too bothersome to be here.


----------



## Duael (Sep 3, 2018)

*Retraction*

I would like to say that after I contacted Phil at PDJ, and expressed my discomfort, he totally stepped up and made it right.
He cleared up the confusion 

My machine is now set up and working.
After I got the information I needed, and with some help from Phil over the phone and text, it took two days.
It would probably have only take a 1/2 day if I was an electrician, as my lack of knowledge in that department caused me to be cautious and go slow.
Its that easy.

Phil does make a very well manufactured machine.
I'm looking forward to making more of the sculptures I started making with the PocketNC.
(Google Search; Robert Stein III Black Scholes if you are interested)

I still need to square, tram and learn Mach3 (was using LinuxCNC before), so it will be a few more days before I actually cut anything.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Duel; are you sure you're properly logged in? The advert thing (only) happens if you aren't, or at least that's been my experience.
*And a hat tip to 'Phil' for taking the time to sort things out here, and for apparently really great customer service! *


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Duael said:


> I have asked for my previous post to be taken down twice over the last two days, I have added a reply to my post that is not showing up.
> 
> What really sux, is the advertising content on this forum. The pages jump around so much you cant read anything for the first minute you are on the page.
> Constant re-scrolling just to maintain your position on the page makes it too bothersome to be here.


Did you respond to someone specific to delete a post? As regards the ads, I rarely see them but I use the ad blocker for my browser (Firefox- most of the tech knowledgeable members recommend it) to prevent them. It also helps to download CCleaner to your computer and regularly clean your browser cache and cookies. This site runs on Google's cloud which searches your cookies to see what ads are best suited to bombard you with. If you have a lot of cookies then it takes time for Google to search them all. CCleaner is free and won't harm your computer in any way that I know or have heard of.


----------



## Duael (Sep 3, 2018)

DaninVan,

Yes, Phil did sort it out. 
And that is why I requested the deletion of the previous post, but the admin has stated that it is forum policy to not remove posts unless they violate terms of use.
I think that unrealistic, as it is my post.
That violates my terms of use.


----------



## Duael (Sep 3, 2018)

Cherryville Chuck

Thanx for the info about google cloud.
I do use Firefox, but Im on a old iMac and I cant install the latest versions, so that may be a contributing problem.

Google Cloud seems to pick me (lucky me) for big massive almost full screen photo ads that are placed between posts in the middle of the page.

Its not just this site, so I'm not trying to pick on RouterForums.
This problem is particularity prevalent on news websites, but as everybody is trying to monetize their site these days (I use Adsense too), the problem just gets bigger.
And the problem is not the people monetizing their website, its the advertisers.
The fact that no website has any real control over the ad content that is dumped to their pages by Google or others is the source of the problem.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Duael said:


> DaninVan,
> 
> Yes, Phil did sort it out.
> And that is why I requested the deletion of the previous post, but the admin has stated that it is forum policy to not remove posts unless they violate terms of use.
> ...


Duael you are correct, it is our policy. Part of the reason is that it shows a flow of events and there may also be someone who read the earlier comments who comes back and starts following the thread again so it all could be useful information.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Duael, I have removed the link in Post #20 and approved the post for viewing. You need at least 10 posts to show a link to photos. Just repost your photos, which appear to be _*very *_good work, and upload them to this site. We'd like to see more!

David


----------



## Duael (Sep 3, 2018)

Cherryville Chuck

Thank you for your reply.
Every Forum does have a policy, they have to from a legal business standpoint, but they vary so significantly, it makes you wonder sometimes.
Some forums require as many as 50 posts until you can post a link.
Why 50? Then again, why 10? Arbitrary.


Cnczone deleted my post when requested. 
Cnczone allows me to post links right out of the gate.
I like that Policy. I really really do.

I was really hoping I could get my 10 post here without beating this dead horse.
Please remove my post. Thank you


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

It's simply an anti-spammer defense...it's not personal, Duael. You must have your _own_ reservations; you haven't filled out anything in your profile(?).


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

The 10 post requirement was in place when I joined 8 years ago. As Dan said it was designed to discourage spammers. EBay and other sites do the same thing by asking to type in a code so that they weed out robots. We get enough spammers here without having the automated ones also. It's really easy to get to 10 posts. Just participate in some of the other threads. Some members do it in a day.


----------



## platonicbomb (Sep 4, 2019)

KeystoneChuck said:


> I am looking into purchasing a 2642 Pilot Pro Cnc by PDJ Inc. I love the pics and specs. on the machine but am having a heck of a time getting customer service by them. I understand I am not a "customer" that I have not bought the machine yet but I still feel they should answer email. Has anyone dealt with this company or machine. Please give me the good and bad. I truley want to buy this machine but I am hesitant on the service I'm not getting. There is one girl in the office and I think she is overwhelmed so maybe she keeps dropping the ball. If thats the case I'd hate to move on and miss out on what looks to me to be a great machine. Or maybe its not please let me know.



we have a velox 3625 purchased in 2013 new. If you go with velox, be sure you know how long they intend to support your machine (any manufacturer in fact). It's a huge deal if the motherboard breaks down and you can't find a replacement.


----------

